# Beau Lookalikes :)



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - A lady has contacted me as she likes the look of Beau's coat etc. She has a Cockapoo but he has curlier fur and she is looking to get another one in the next year or so but would like one with the more straight/wavy fur. I have told her that I would ask everyone who has a Poo that is same/similar to Beau to post photos of their Poos (know how much we all love to show off our Poos) so that she can see the difference in coats, sizes etc. I told her that I would post this Thread as she can't post a photo of Beau and people may not know what Beau looks like  She may get in touch with some of you through private mail to enquire about their coats, breeders etc so please take the time to reply to her as she is lovely and really not a stalker  Her name is Karen and she will post a photo of her Poo soon  Thank you


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Whata lovely compliment,beau is beautiful! Karen will have to take the age of cockapoos posted in to consideration because kd my eldest cockapoo had a straight fleece coat for the first year then after a couple of trips to the groomer a curly coat started to emerge,she is now fairly curly apart from her head.I would think by a year you should have a rough idea of coat type so beau is a great example.perhaps members posting pics could include pics of their cockapoos as pups so karen will know what to look for although you can never really be sure xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

mandym said:


> Whata lovely compliment,beau is beautiful! Karen will have to take the age of cockapoos posted in to consideration because kd my eldest cockapoo had a straight fleece coat for the first year then after a couple of trips to the groomer a curly coat started to emerge,she is now fairly curly apart from her head.I would by a yaer you should have a rough idea of coat type so beau is a great example.perhaps members posting pics could include pics of their cockapoos as pups so karen will know what to look for although yiu can never really be sure xxx


Thanks Mandy as I didn't think about the age etc when posting but it's a great idea. I thought it was a lovely compliment and thank you for saying Beau is beautiful


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great idea Ali ... 

& welcome Karen to the forum  .. I really hope you will find another cockapoo beauty just like Beau .. by the way you will love owing 2 cockapoos ... so much fun xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Great idea Ali ...
> 
> & welcome Karen to the forum  .. I really hope you will find another cockapoo beauty just like Beau .. by the way you will love owing 2 cockapoos ... so much fun xxx


Thanks JoJo - I knew everyone on here would try and help


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Janets away at the mo, so thought I'd post on her behalf. Lolly has a lovely wavy coat, she was dead straight as a pup.









As you can see Millie is the spitting image of Beau


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Julie, thanks for the photos,I love the coats of both dogs,my dog is red/apricot and I'm looking for a paler coated dog with a larger poodle Dad, Eddies Dad is a toy poodle.Lolly is the type I am looking for, do you happen to know if she is English show cocker/miniature cross and if she came from a known breeder.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you Julie for posting photos of both gorgeous Millie (resemblance is uncanny Julie ) and also Lolly. 

More lookalike photos would be much appreciated please and thank you


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deef has just been groomed but this is him when "shaggy".


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Sue - Deefer is gorgeous both shaggy and groomed


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Deefer said:


> Deef has just been groomed but this is him when "shaggy".
> 
> View attachment 2586


Sue he is gorgeous, do you mind telling me which breeder he is from and if he is mini or toy?Thanks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Eddie said:


> Hi Julie, thanks for the photos,I love the coats of both dogs,my dog is red/apricot and I'm looking for a paler coated dog with a larger poodle Dad, Eddies Dad is a toy poodle.Lolly is the type I am looking for, do you happen to know if she is English show cocker/miniature cross and if she came from a known breeder.


Hi Karen
So kind of you to be complimentary about Millie 

I'll contact Janet to give you the full details on this thread, she's back soon and she has some great photos of Lolly as a pup right through to adult. In the meantime, Lolly has a working cocker spaniel mum and a minature poodle dad. Millie weighs about 9.80kg and Lolly I think is 12kg and obviously a bit bigger than Millie who is boardering on a small cockapoo.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Eddie said:


> Sue he is gorgeous, do you mind telling me which breeder he is from and if he is mini or toy?Thanks


Thanks - his dad is a mini poodle (the same colouring as him) and his mum a show cocker. He is from Benbela Kennels in Essex. I may have a contact number is you are interested. The breeder only has a couple of litters per year. 

Sue


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Honey is 17 weeks old!


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Deefer said:


> Thanks - his dad is a mini poodle (the same colouring as him) and his mum a show cocker. He is from Benbela Kennels in Essex. I may have a contact number is you are interested. The breeder only has a couple of litters per year.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue could you pass the number on, I'll see if I can find a website too.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hi Karen
> So kind of you to be complimentary about Millie
> 
> I'll contact Janet to give you the full details on this thread, she's back soon and she has some great photos of Lolly as a pup right through to adult. In the meantime, Lolly has a working cocker spaniel mum and a minature poodle dad. Millie weighs about 9.80kg and Lolly I think is 12kg and obviously a bit bigger than Millie who is boardering on a small cockapoo.


Thanks Julie, its interesting that Lolly is bigger than Millie because I thought working cockers were smaller than show cockers, or is Millie also from a working cocker?There isnt really any guarantee of how big they are going to be is there.Eddie is a tiny 7.5 kg and he is unlikely to get much heavier, but his Dad is toy.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Purplemummy said:


> View attachment 2590
> 
> Honey is 17 weeks old!


She is beautiful ,what a lovely coat, do you have any idea if she is likely to get curly or wavy as she gets older.Eddie has just started to get his adult coat coming through at almost 10 months [the matts are a nightmare] and he is getting quite curly around his rear end, so for the next one I'd like a more spaniel type coat.Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Ali, thankyou for posting this thread with a photo of Beau.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Eddie said:


> Ali, thankyou for posting this thread with a photo of Beau.


You are very welcome Karen - let me know if I can help in any other way though I am sure you will get plenty from everyone on here  Good luck with your search


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Back from my weekend away and just catching up with the forum! I think Julie has covered all the questions asked about Lolly but feel free to contact me if you want photos or more info about her


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Eddie said:


> Thanks Sue could you pass the number on, I'll see if I can find a website too.


Have pm'd you.


----------

